# Tretlager und Rahmenhöhe ETSX - Hilfe !



## Thomas 33 (15. August 2007)

Hallo an alle !

Also nach langen hin und her habe ich mich entschlossen nun doch einen ETSX Rahmen zu kaufen. Was mich aber noch vom bestellen abhält ist die Rahmenhöhe.

Ich bin 1,78 und habe ca. 85cm Schrittlänge, denke also das ein 18er reichen wird, was meint ihr ?

Und hat schon jemand die Tretlagerhöhe seines ETSX vermessen ? Ändert sich die wenn man hinten den Federweg verstellt ? Baut es höher als andere ?


Besten Dank
Thomas


----------



## csx (15. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225041&page=10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

